# how 2 Connect  TATA SKY with RF connector?



## evewin89 (Oct 29, 2007)

can anyboby explain, how 2 connect TATA SKY with a RF connector... i also want to know,is it possible 2 connect TATA SKY with  laptop... i have the tv tunner card).


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 29, 2007)

I am not sure what you intend to ask here. TataSky's STB has an RF out while any TV Tuner will have a RF in. Just scan the frequency and your TV Tuner will pick up the channel.

I don't know about the Laptop though. If anyone does, I'd like to know too.


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 29, 2007)

i  tried it  earlier but none of the channel is detecting by the TV tunner.... & i m also not able to connect my TV through RF... in the manual its written that "connect the RF one end to STB out & the other end to TV RF  IN & set ur channel no. to 68 for the correct frequency" but nothing is happening after doing this.


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 29, 2007)

Have you rescanned after connecting the frequencies and switching on the STB ?

If not, try resetting the STB once.

Just an addition. The guys at TataSky's call centre are one of the most patient executives I have seen, other than being extremely helpful.

Give them a call, I'm sure they'll solve the matter. They have a 24-hour resolution time.


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks buddy, i ll call them & inform u if  my prob, is solved..


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 30, 2007)

You're Welcome.


----------

